# I have a Viewsat 2000 Ultra and would like to connect a DVR to it.



## eagle7777 (Aug 22, 2007)

I would like to connect a DVR to my Viewsat so I can record programs. Are there any good DVR's available to do this or do they make a FTA DVR receiver? I had Direct TV with Ultimate TV and an RCA DVR and really liked it. Any ideas?

Thanks


----------



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

Any off-the-shelf TiVo will listen to and record from the Viewsat, or you could use a TV input card with a PC to whip up a DVR.

CaptiveWorks (http://www.captiveworks.com/) has a FTA DVR, there's the Pansat 6000 HXC, and if you poke around Google results, I'm sure you can find a few more.


----------

